# Do you get mad when you game?



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

Do you? How mad?

I usually get mad when I pay videos games. Especially when I'm losing in games with multiplayer. I feel bad for the people I play with, I curse and complain :mum. I wouldn't say I'm a whiner but just a pissed off dude. Smetimes games piss me off so much that I wish I could do what this dude did

(has profanity, so yeah)





I wish I had a lot of money too, so that my dreams of smashing my xbox 360 can come true!


----------



## Turkojan (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes, I will swear every 5 seconds in an intense game. If with a good team, or friends it will be better. But I will never let anyone hear me, I'll mute myself so I can swear lol. Yell if I keep dying in MW2 for example, especially if its a cheap kill. 

Sometimes I'll just turn the game off completely, and play deathmatch CSS. Since its instant re spawn its not really based on skill as it is just shooting the **** out of one another. Good way to blow off steam. (no pun intended)


----------



## Chris Hedgie (May 18, 2010)

Meh, not really. I never saw much intelligence in getting mad at a game. 

Except Dead or Alive 4. I think there's a legal right to want to kill something after trying to counter the AI there. XD


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

occasionally, but usually if it is making me mad then I just quit. It is supposed to be a stress reliever not a stress causer.


----------



## Brit90 (Apr 30, 2010)

I wouldn't say that I get mad, but I do have a tendency to swear at my TV. But, I think that's pretty normal. It's like part of gaming! Needs to be done!


----------



## Rasputin_1 (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL @ DDR on a PC, how could you even get mad at that.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

yeah why the hell would you even want to play DDR on a PC? It makes it kinda pointless...


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Whitney said:


> why the hell would you even want to play DDR?


I fixed it for you.

I only get mad when i get my ships blown up by pirates in Eve Online. Thankfully it doesn't happen very often.

Oh, and i also get kind of upset/annoyed when my girlfriend uses google talk to alt-tab me from the game, which usually kills me if i'm in combat :lol


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

Logan X said:


> I fixed it for you.


haha. touche.


----------



## xJoshx (Apr 29, 2010)

Used to get really mad, I mean.. break keyboards and such about 2 years ago. But pretty much don't really care anymore, since I play MMO, just have to accept that most people arn't as good as me (boasting here  )


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Lol.I used to get so angry.I used to throw and hit things.(I guess I had a lot of anger in me  )
Now I will swear if I'm loosing or can't do stuff,but I don't blow up anymore,and I don't want to ruin my computer or stuff either


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Only on the occasional single player game when I keep failing a mission, due to stupid AI. This old game, Vietcong used to piss me off big time. Once enemies were spotted, half your squad would just ignore your commands and go sprinting in to the jungle. Someone would inevitably get blown to ****, and then you got to see "MISSION FAILED" pop up on the screen. It was always this arsehole medic called "Crocker."

In multiplayer, I find it hilarious when I die most of the time. I usually laugh my whole way through games like Battlefield.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

I just swear or get frustrated when my net lags and it causes me to die, it never gets physical, I could never harm my baby


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

lol


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

hahahha nah, i never get mad
sometimes i may get frustrated but thats is


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes. I'm not an angry person, but MW2 has made me angry quite a few times.

Commando, OMA/DC/Noob Tubes, Akimbo Shotguns. So many cheap things to make you mad.


----------



## notcoolzeus (May 25, 2010)

I don't play videogames but I do play online poker. When my aces get cracked for the fifth time in an hour I rage so much I think I could be committed to the looney bin if someone were watching me.


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

Yes. haha I shake the controller and in some rare cases, chuck the controller across the room. (stupid mario kart double dash... grr) I know it's silly, but oh it feels good to let out some of that rage. *laughs*


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

Nathan18 said:


> Yes. I'm not an angry person, but MW2 has made me angry quite a few times.
> 
> Commando, OMA/DC/Noob Tubes, Akimbo Shotguns. So many cheap things to make you mad.


This is the game that has caused me to become a mad man, I try to relax when I play it, even when I'm like 20-4 and winning, I still get mad. :mum


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

NotRealName said:


> This is the game that has caused me to become a mad man, I try to relax when I play it, even when I'm like 20-4 and winning, I still get mad. :mum


It's impossible to relax while playing it. 

Too many kids ruining the game for everyone else. I rage every time I get commando'd up a flight of stairs/around a corner.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Not really. I sometimes get angry playing multiplayer though, especially if I'm lagging or just not doing too good.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

NotRealName said:


> > Yes. I'm not an angry person, but MW2 has made me angry quite a few times.
> >
> > Commando, OMA/DC/Noob Tubes, Akimbo Shotguns. So many cheap things to make you mad.
> 
> ...


MW2 has also caused me to become very angry... However, I blame the developers...

1) Too many "modders" are on there, and it seems they've quit trying to ban them.
2) Their occasional auto-aim and spawning that kicks in to either help you or put you at a disadvantage (depends how you look at it).
3) The idiots that find and exploit glitches.

What makes me an angry gamer is: spawning, 2 seconds later get killed.

Some matches are good, others are like above... repeatedly until the round is over. Not to mention their crappy user-server that sometimes will pick a new host sometimes 5+ times a match.

ARGH! I'm always on edge playing a game, but that helps me. This game has seriously enraged me!

So I digress, play Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Instead. LoL

... The other day, while playing MW2... I threw my controller at my desk out of frustration (which is rare) and broke my headset jack, as well as the plugin. Now that controller is useless for voice. YaY Me! Way to be mature!


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Final Fantasy X, the first Blitzball game. It was an enraging experience.

Also, Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon.

Contra for Super Nintendo.

And a game for classic Nintendo called Gods.


----------



## ironheart (Aug 14, 2009)

Not quite so much now but when I was in my late teens/early twenties, losing would infuriate me.

One time I was playing a Megadrive title in the front room named "The Immortal" (I bet not many here will have heard of that one) a game which was absolutely riddled with instant death scenarios. After being humiliated, quite literally scores of times by the same obstacle, I completely lost my composure and let out a tearing scream. Not a manly roar either but a shrill, damsel-in-distress type thing. At the same moment my sister entered the house, with a group of her friends - most of whom were attractive young ladies.

I mumbled something about "testing my voice" before hastily retreating to my bedroom.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It depends on the game some do so more than others.


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

No, I play COD online a lot, and I never really get mad, I'm normally like 'oh well, I died'
Whereas my boyfriend, swears and get's really angry and won't talk to anyone if he loses.. He says he only plays a game to win lol.. and losing is no fun.. 
But I don't really care.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

when i play multiplayer online and start losing i feel frustrated and then i feel like using cheats.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Not so much mad, but sometimes I do get frustrated. But a happy frustration, because that means the game is challenging.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

Yes I do get mad, but I don't smash the controller or anything. When I'm mad it never really shows. I guess this is because I have the the tendency to blame no one but myself.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Yep I played EVE online and you can get rage crazy in that game, I am glad I stopped playing, I punched my old tube monitor a lot, but these new flat ones can't take many punches can they


----------



## The2ndEarl (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes, and it is usually Quake III's fault


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

I once got mad playing wolfenstein online and broke my desk by repeatedly banging my fist on it... it was in 2004


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Not really. I get frustrated and turn it off. On multiplayer I might complain about other players but I don't think I get too upset.
Computer crashing and internet issues is the most upsetting.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

I definitely get upset when I game. The only thing that keeps me from going postal and breaking things, is this little trick. I simply let the people around me know how upset I am, very calmly, while putting down the controller slowly. 

I'd probably sneak a jab or two, (to my walls or drawer) while I'm expressing my anger. I've thrown a lot of controllers and I've broken a lot of things. Yes, it was definitely a time for a change.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

Immensely.

R.I.P - 7 of my game controllers, PSP, cell phone, and iPod.


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

I usually drop the "F bomb" on occasion while playing MW2. Sucks when you are 1 kill away from a AC130. That's about as far as it has gone for anger. Also, my favorite... spawn campers


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

sometimes, and it comes from not receiving the results you expect :mum


----------



## djr86 (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes, I am a sore loser; especially in multiplayer.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Not really. My only talent is that I'm a good loser.


----------



## JohnMartson (May 31, 2010)

Sometimes I get frustrated if something like spawn killing happens, but never angry.


----------



## Reaper_456 (Apr 24, 2007)

I sometimes get quite furious and bruise my knuckles. But for the most part its an occasional obscenity.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Yeah, I often cuss at the screen, but I always get better and I don't let them keep doing it to me. That, or, I'll just turn the darn thing off


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

*2 kills away from Chopper Gunner*
*is happy because its a legit Chopper, no camping*
*Kills one guys coming from a corner*
*Yes, now about reload and go around corner*
*Guy that you just KILLED SPWANS IN FRONT OF YOU WITH PAINKILLER AND YOUR IN THE MIDDLE OF A RELOADAND!!!!*
*Streak is over*


*.......*


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

^ :rofl

MW2 in a nut shell.


----------



## Mumble (Jun 15, 2010)

Yes, I usually get mad when I die/game freezes after I beat an extremely hard part and have to restart a huge part (or the whole game). This sometimes pisses me off to the extent that I throw the game controller at the wall or another hard surface.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Only if I die and I have to start some rediculously difficult process over again for the umpteenth time.


----------

